# Another fish dinner



## tnjimbob (May 8, 2013)

Wish I could get to salt water more often, but I am always glad when I can bring enough fresh fish home to enjoy for a while. You folks who live close to salt water are lucky to have access to fresh fish all the time! 

Pan seared some ARS & rudderfish fillets in some Paula Deen (butter & awl, y'all!) with some sauteed garlic and Weber's Mango Lime seasoning and a little lime juice. I poured a little Teriyaki on the fillets & let them finish in the oven.













Then I plated a fillet with crash hot potatoes, hot boiled shrimp, cheddar bay biscuits and a ghost salad. There was definitely a salad, but it was camera shy. 










Thanks for looking! :thumbsup:


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Dang it I am hungry again...Thanks!

Looks great.


----------

